# Auger belt keeps coming off 486.24837



## kayakpilot (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the correct belt, but it keeps coming off the idler pulley next to the auger pulley. I see no way to increase the tension


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It most likely is the idler pulley is work and on a slight angle when under tension causing the belt to ride off of it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Check all the bearings for every pulley for movement. Tip back the handle bars and check the front scoop part for movement from loose bolts or stress cracks. Check all the pivots for the idler for wear and looseness.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

147


----------

